

"The List" - vezzy-fnord
https://github.com/thenickcox/the_list

======
MichaelAza
I am not at all sure public shaming is the right strategy in dealing with
these cases. Then again, I'm not sure what the right strategy is.

I'd be happy if this could all be fixed at an early age via an enlightened
education system but that's obviously not happening. Oh well.

In any case, perhaps this is a bit extreme. I "fondly" (sarcasm quotes)
remember the Adria Richards farce where public shaming only lead to a huge
clusterfuck for everyone involved and a wave of misogynist hate. Then again,
this allows one to explain why one shouldn't be on the list. Then again... if
it's on the web, it stays on the web. Nothing ever goes away. Complicated
stuff right there.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
_Perhaps_ this is a _bit_ extreme?

This is essentially a list to silence and shame people who for whatever reason
end up offending hypersensitive people with a statement that does not
completely conform to their world view, or with a joke they personally find
distasteful. The same McCarthyist insanity proposed here:
[http://ashedryden.com/blog/weve-all-got-a-
list](http://ashedryden.com/blog/weve-all-got-a-list)

